# Custom Plumbing for FX5



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Not a big fan of the plumbing that comes with the fx5 so I am in the process of replumbing it. Right now I have 1" ID vinyl tubing attached to the aqua stop valves. What I was planning on doing then is attaching a reducer in there to put 3/4" vinyl tubing so it fits up to all the plumbing I currently have from other filters.

Now my question is, will having 3/4" tubing significantly reduce my fx5 filter output? If so, will it cause problems with the fx5 motor?

Has anyone used different plumbing for their fx5? If so what did you use? Thanks.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes 3/4" will reduce the flow rate.

I don't think 3/4" would cause a problem with the motor.

I also hate the plumbing of the FX5. There is another user, aquatester55, who did a post a while back about custom plumbing. He had some good tips.

Personally I hate vinyl tubing and I don't know how anyone uses it. The bend radius is so large, and its nearly impossible to stop it from kinking. My plan is to create a rigid PVC plumbing setup and only have a PVC to vinyl conversion right at the filter. I also plan on using 1.25" PVC for a majority of the plumbing to reduce flow reduction. The only advantage that vinyl tubing has over rigid PVC is that it doesn't have hard 90 degree bends so that will help with flow rate.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

So I bought a used FX5 described as 6 months old, complete with no problems for $100 off a saltwater reefing forum.

Got it and it's missing the following parts: 
Rim connectors (2) 
Rim Connector clips (6) 
Small Suction cups (4) 
Out put assembly (1) 
So, I'm wondering if any of you diy guys have these that your not using and if I could buy them off you???

I have also been considering using this for my out-put line so I can hook 1" vinyl tubing up to it and it just hangs so no clips needed.








http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=14680

and using this J shaped pipe for in-put line but I can only find it in 3/4" 








http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~ ... IFTRP.html

let me know what you guys come up with.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

That directional U-Tube is exactly what I have. I have the 3/4" one. Didn't know they made a 1" one. Think I may pick that up.

Its either that or I might think about hard plumbing everything.


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Why not just make the pieces you need out of PVC? I made this piece out PVC for my Rena XP3 intake.








I painted it with spray paint for plastic or you can buy black PVC fittings. The barbed end can be found at any hardware store and will connect to the vinyl tubing. Check the hardware store's supply of vinyl tubing and pay special attention to the OD (outside diameter). The thinner the better because it will bend easier.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

well the more sharp the bends and 90* angles and barbs the more your water flow is restricted I guess.

I would like 1" all the way.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Solchitlins said:


> well the more sharp the bends and 90* angles and barbs the more your water flow is restricted I guess.
> 
> I would like 1" all the way.


If you make the intake and outlet out of PVC you can make it whatever size you want. Another option is flexible PVC. This will avoid the sharp bends. But I don't think you can mix rigid and flexible plumbing without barbs, or some kind of adapter. So that seems to be a necessary evil. And depending on your setup head height is a bigger problem, so relatively speaking the barbs and angle pieces may not be that big of a deal.


----------

